# Players for any game wanted!



## Tolen Mar (May 27, 2002)

Ok, here we go again...

I still have room open for players in Southern Illinois.  (And I mean SOUTHERN Illinois, not North of Mt. Vernon! Yes, there are people here!)

The meeting place is in Herrin, IL.  About 35-40 minutes from Southern Illinois University in Carbondale.  

Our new campaign is set to begin around the end of July, beginning of August, and will likely focus on psionics (we are talking 3E rules here), though we have another DM who wants to run a couple of games as well.  We have 5 slots open(EDIT: Now there are only 3 slots).

I am an experienced gamer, picking up my dad's 1st edition books while I was a kid, and graduating to my own books as I went into high school.  I have been actively playing RPG's and wargames for the last 15 years.

The only rules we have are fairly easy to remember:
1.) no smoking indoors (we will take smoking breaks if we need to), no drinking, and keep the language down to a minimum.
2.) no attitudes.  Its one thing to argue about the rules, its another to assume the rules are being changed because the DM doesnt like you (I always ask before introducing a new rule, and am flexible about going back to the old way.  Still, some people...)
3.) If you cant make a session, try to let me know at least 2 hours in advance, preferably a day early.

As far as day and time, we are getting ready to shuffle schedules around.  Any day except Friday or Saturday is a possibility, and it will start here around 5 or 6 PM.  

If you are interested, email me at solev74@hotmail.com, and tell me a little bit about yourself, what you like to play (race, class, level, system, etc.), what days are a possibilty for you, and what time is best.

I do insist on meeting people away from my house (the gaming site) once or twice before I give directions.  We usually talk about our experiences, our mode of play, things like that, and try to get to know one another.

For the record, we currently have someone who drives in from Murphysboro, Il, and one who drives in from Mt. Vernon.  We'll take anyone who is interested and doesn't strike us at our first meeting as a real wierdo (although some of my best friends are strange!)

UPDATE: it is now beginning to look like this may come together on Sunday evening at 5 or 6.  We also have a DM and player really interested in doing Star Wars D20.

We are also willing to give any other games a go if you want to run them and bring the books (except Vampire).  We've even been thinking of hackmaster.  so if you havent emailed because you werent interested in the game described above, go ahead and let me know as really everything is up in the air at the moment and we are certainly willing to try to accomodate.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 2, 2002)

Just keeping this in view for a while...

BUMP


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 6, 2002)

bump


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 12, 2002)

Getting near the bottom again...

BBB      U    U     M     M     M      PPP
B    B    U    U     M M     M M      P    P
BBB      U    U     M            M      PPP
B    B    U    U     M            M      P
BBB         U        M            M      P


----------

